# Uber Whatsit #121



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

First impression, hard candy but that's probably because I have Halloween candy on the brain lol


----------



## Infinite_Day (Oct 31, 2012)

Black Licorice?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm feeling whetstone on this one.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> I'm feeling whetstone on this one.



I've already done one.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2012)

A piece of that tripod you demolished?


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 1, 2012)

For some reason, I keep going to beef jerky, but I know there's no way that that's what it is.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 2, 2012)

Paper clip?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 2, 2012)

The asteroid belt.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 2, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Paper clip?



Bin dere, dun dat.


----------



## jmandell (Nov 4, 2012)

coal


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2012)

anchovy / sardine?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 6, 2012)

Some sort of stamped steel I'm feeling.  Perhaps the stamped lettering on a wrench or hammer.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2012)

It's metal.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

Part of a can opener or a paint can lid


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 9, 2012)

Could it be the exoskeleton of a bug of some sort?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> Could it be the exoskeleton of a bug of some sort?



It's metal.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 9, 2012)

Black metal.....is graphite a metal?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> Could it be the exoskeleton of a bug of some sort?



No, it's not a bug from the Terminator movies.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## jfrabat (Nov 10, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> No, it's not a bug from the Terminator movies.



Aseed of some sort, then?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> Aseed of some sort, then?



See post #16.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

Christmas tree ornament hook.  (metal one of coarse)


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Christmas tree ornament hook.  (metal one of coarse)




Ooooh... getting warmer!  It _is _used to hold things.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

A fish hook or metal hook


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

If it is a fish hook it looks broken off.


----------



## deeky (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to go with a paperclip - aka an ornament hanger in times of desperation.  The last shot looks like the inside end where it meets the bend of the other end.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

A staple or a tack


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)

deeky said:


> I'm going to go with a paperclip - aka an ornament hanger in times of desperation.  The last shot looks like the inside end where it meets the bend of the other end.



Paperclip.


----------



## EW1066 (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like a bullet fragment. Maybe pulled from a sand backstop. It looks like it has rifling marks. 

EDUB


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 10, 2012)

How about a light filament?

If it isn't and you haven't done one yet, there's an idea for ya.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> How about a light filament?
> 
> If it isn't and you haven't done one yet, there's an idea for ya.



Filament.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

A metal picture holder for the wall or metal mount for the wall?


----------



## cguron (Nov 10, 2012)

Edge of an aged piece of metal or iron/steel that has been made to look old. 

My wild guess is this object may be the edge of a sword or its handle?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

metal  hanger


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> metal  hanger



It IS metal, and it DOES hold something.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > metal  hanger
> ...



I know dangit! What else does it do?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it a banana hook?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> I know dangit! What else does it do?



Like many dogs, it likes to go on "CAR RIDES!"

But most of the time, it just holds stuff.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I know dangit! What else does it do?
> ...



Ooooooh Sparkles! I will get this one, I will not sleep until I do!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Key ring?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Hmmmmm. Key ring?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice! Sorry Kathy


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Nice! Sorry Kathy



You caught her napping.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Sorry Kathy
> ...



Awwww maaan! That's what I get for taking a bath! Darn you thetrue!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Awwww maaan! That's what I get for taking a bath! Darn you thetrue!



Don't sorry, there's still Whatsits 123 and 124.


----------

